# Cold tootsies needing help!



## goanywhere

I would appreciate ideas on how to either avoid getting wet feet on launching, or what socks etc are available that will keep those poor tootsies warm even if they get wet. I have neoprene booties but they still get wet, and once wet aren't particularly warm.


----------



## Bogey

You can get neoprene ( wetsuit material) socks for wearing inside dive boots ( I have these) 
I got mine from a windsurf shop but I'm sure you could get from a dive shop.
Think I paid no more than 20 bucks.
Cheers
Mark


----------



## Marty75

I do plan on (eventually) getting something like this myself but for those cold mornings what I used to do is just go in without the boots on in some rubber sandals or things and then dry feet off with a towel straight after launching and then into my dry boots. Bit of a hassle but if you don't fish too often during the cold times it didn't bother me too much.

Marty


----------



## GlenelgKiller

I have been playing around with different options on this front during my quest to catch a mulloway, floating on rivers on cold nights. Have managed to launch with dry feet, put on woolen socks covered in plastic bags and then the neoprene booties. Worked once but second time water still found its way in and it certainly impacts the enjoyment of my relaxation time!

No solution sorry but i will be watching with interest to see what others can offer up!


----------



## Scruffy

I have a pair of sharkskin socks and they work great. I wear them inside neopene boots


----------



## goanywhere

Today I went into Paddy Palin and bought a pair of dual layer polyester thermal socks that are supposed to keep wet feet warm. I'll see. I actually like your idea Marty75. I was thinking about that as well. If you're going to be in the yak for 5 hours, and can avoid having to sit there with wet feet for the sake of just launching that seems a smart way to go. Of course if it's freezing cold your feet can get very cold very quickly and take a while to warm up again. I also like the plastic bag idea GK. I was thinking of a similar idea but with elastic bands around my over pants and the plastic bags inside them at just above the height of the boots, just until launched. Might seem a bit wierd but there are no rules to keeping dry and warm. :?


----------



## camel

patwah said:


> I have some socks from here, awesome!!
> 
> http://www.sealskinz.com/socks
> 
> About $80 or cheaper on ebay/online
> 
> *Worth every cent*


What Pat said.

Although not cheap. They are a good investment. Warm and dry.

Go for the knee length ones and pull-em up.


----------



## Clarkos

camel said:


> patwah said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have some socks from here, awesome!!
> 
> http://www.sealskinz.com/socks
> 
> About $80 or cheaper on ebay/online
> 
> *Worth every cent*
> 
> 
> 
> What Pat said.
> 
> Although not cheap. They are a good investment. Warm and dry.
> 
> Go for the knee length ones and pull-em up.
Click to expand...

And what he said. Look after them and they'll pay you back ten fold with warm and dry feet.


----------



## Wrassemagnet

My feet still got cold the other night with sealskinz inside neoprene boots so I'm going to try thermolactyl socks inside sealskinz inside neoprene booties next.


----------



## labrat

Some reviews on supplier sites indicate that water will seep down from the top of the Sealskinz - has anyone here found this and is that why you need the long ones?

Comments have also been made about sizing - do you need to go a size larger or do they fit OK with your usual size?


----------



## Guest

Move further north? 

I use 2mm (i think they are anyway) neoprene socks. Pull these over my neoprene pants and my feet are fine and dandy. But with water temps not dipping much below 18deg even in the depths of winter, it's not such an issue up here. I use them mainly just to cut the wind.


----------



## camel

labrat said:


> Some reviews on supplier sites *indicate that water will seep down from the top of the Sealskinz* - has anyone here found this and is that why you need the long ones?
> 
> Comments have also been made about sizing - do you need to go a size larger or do they fit OK with your usual size?


The water will seep down. That's why I bought knee high. Mine are lined with wool, nylon on the outside and a water proof membrane in the centre. They keep me warm in Sydney conditions. I just make sure i don't go in deeper than shin deep to stay dry. I found the sizing to be pretty true to size.


----------



## Marty75

Hi guys,

Are these the socks in question? http://www.kellysbasecamp.com.au/p/6190068/sealskinz-mid-weight-knee-length-sock.html


----------



## camel

Marty75 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Are these the socks in question? http://www.kellysbasecamp.com.au/p/6190068/sealskinz-mid-weight-knee-length-sock.html


Marty, I had a look at the link. The description sounds like my model. But the pic is of a shorter sock. That's a decent price too.


----------



## Squidley

What's your shoe size and sealskin sock size camel?


----------



## camel

Squidley said:


> What's your shoe size and sealskin sock size camel?


I'm a 10.5 to 11 shoe size. A large in sealskinz. 
They are a bulky sock to wear. A bit like Holeproof Explorers.


----------



## Squidley

Thanks for that. You might just have got me through winter with that information.


----------



## Clarkos

I use them on Lake Jindy during winter inside neoprene boots and they work well. Just don't let water go above the top of the sock otherwise you will get wet.


----------



## goanywhere

Ok, I did a very scientific test tonight to see if the plastic bag over the socks idea would work. I put on my new thermal socks, over those I slipped on a large Glad zip-loc bag, (just the right size for my size 71/2 feet), and slid them into my neoprene boots. I must say that they were easy to slip on over the plastic bags. Then I put large rubber bands around the tops of the plastic bags which were about an inch higher than the boots. Then over that I slipped on my PVC lined waterproof pants, and then I placed another rubber band around those about an inch up from the cuffs, about half way up the boots, to limit the seepage of water up the inside of the legs.

Then I filled my bath with cold water (with my wife looking at me like I was a nutcase), to near full, and placed my feet in the bath to see how long it would take for water to get into my socks and wet my feet. The water was about 2 inches above the height of the boots.

I felt the water seeping into my boots within seconds, but not past the plastic bags, so stayed in the bath for about 5 minutes, and I just started to notice a trickle down one leg into one of my socks, but only just a few drops.

I figured that it would never take me 5 minutes to launch my yak, more like 1-2 minutes, so I was satisfied that this would work well enough for me.

So I think I have solved my problem. All I need to do is to take a few Glad zip-loc bags and rubber bands with me when I go out in cold weather. I think just for good measure I will go and buy some wide elastic and make some tight slip-on cuffs for extra sealing at the bottoms of the cuffs of my pants, and I think that will be more than adequate, and alot cheaper than Sealskinz. I expect I will wear the thermals, or woolen socks, but I reckon I could wear just about any socks inside the boots and keep my feet warm.

No I didn't take any pics.


----------



## Batron

> Then I filled my bath with cold water (with my wife looking at me like I was a nutcase),


LOL could see the look! but a pic would have been better. :lol: :lol:


----------



## kayakone

Better than plastic bags and seal skins...

http://www.campmor.com/kokatat-tempest- ... ocks.shtml

These are a goretex-type 3 layer, breathing, waterproof material. Complete comfort and totally dry up to the waistband. Wear a wetsuit boot over the sock to protect it from cuts on rocks.

The pants are also available with a relief zipper.

Trevor


----------



## skorgard

I have regular sealskin socks but they are too short and water comes in over the top. Then I have feet sitting in non draining pools of icy water. The kokatak pants might be the go.


----------



## Junglefisher

I usually just launch somewhere where I can step straight into the yak from the bank if I'm worried about the cold.
I did wear my waterproof hiking boots at Arthurs lake in Tassie. Made it harder to pedal though.


----------



## goanywhere

Yes Kayakone, they look good. I will have to wait until some cash gets free from the debt machine, probably next winter, but definitely look the goods.


----------



## kayakone

Here's a review by a lady who has worn them several times...

http://kayakgearreviews.org/reviews/pad ... s/kathryn/

Cheers
Trevor


----------



## Rockster

goanywhere said:


> and I just started to notice a trickle down one leg into one of my socks, but only just a few drops.


  

Really??? That can't be a good feeling. :lol: :lol:


----------



## goanywhere

Rockster said:


> goanywhere said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I just started to notice a trickle down one leg into one of my socks, but only just a few drops.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really??? That can't be a good feeling. :lol: :lol:
Click to expand...

LOL! It was cold, not warm like sometiemes. I think there's a thread somewhere here about THAT problem when you're out on the water! :lol: :lol:


----------



## GlenelgKiller

> I think there's a thread somewhere here about THAT problem when you're out on the water! :lol: :lol:


would that be this one??

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=54216&p=558075&hilit=Wee+on+the+water#p558075


----------



## GlenelgKiller

> would that be this one??
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=3&t=54216&p=558075&hilit=Wee+on+the+water#p558075


Ha! The best thing about that link is that it includes the search query i put in :lol: :lol: Im a bit bored on a quiet saturday morning!


----------



## Squidley

Me too. Yesterday I was thinking of trying West Lakes at dawn today but I didn't have any shopping bags without holes handy and the cold scared me inside. Now I'm trying to get a hold of those kokatat pants. I don't think I'll regret it.


----------



## Zilch

Squidley said:


> Yesterday I was thinking of trying West Lakes at dawn today but I didn't have any shopping bags without holes handy and the cold scared me inside.


When launching at West Lakes (Port River or any non surf water) I simply wear ordinary rubber boots that come up to just below my knees (cheap from, Bunnings , Big W etc). Once launched I remove them and either simply store them behind me or put the in 8 inch twist and store hatch where I am sitting, them slip on a old pair of sneakers. I have tried the thin kayak type shoes but I end up with sore feet after a days pedal.



Squidley said:


> Now I'm trying to get a hold of those kokatat pants. I don't think I'll regret it.


If you get a pair can you post a report on what you think of them after you have used them numerous times, cheers.

I ordered a pair of Sealskinzs Knee High Socks on the 23rd (Aus morning and got a email from the UK supply later the same day that they have been shipped). Total cost include shipping is $57.47. A link from the supplier I used.

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/ws/eBayISAPI ... OU:AU:1123

Steve


----------



## goanywhere

Now they look the ducks nuts! I reckon it'll be a tough choice between those and the paddle pants next winter. :?


----------



## Clarkos

SBD was wearing some pretty fancy boots last Hairy trip. Forgot to ask him what they were. Calling SBD!!


----------



## fishinflo

I have a pair of Alaska tuff neoprene topped gumboots purchased in Alaska whilst there fishing last June, and must say they are the ducks guts when it comes to warm 
feet.Have been asked by the odd person how I would get on re-entering the kayak while wearing them, to which my reply was...if I have any trouble I'll just kick them
off.Only downside is although they were fine on the FnD, they don't fit in the footwells of the Kaskazi.


----------



## Ado

fishinflo said:


> I have a pair of Alaska tuff neoprene topped gumboots purchased in Alaska whilst there fishing last June, and must say they are the ducks guts when it comes to warm feet.


They are indeed the biz. My friend lived in Alaska for many years. They are the only things the locals wear in winter. They crap all over Sorels and that's saying something. I think they are rated to -60 oC. :shock:


----------



## Junglefisher

Ado said:



> fishinflo said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a pair of Alaska tuff neoprene topped gumboots purchased in Alaska whilst there fishing last June, and must say they are the ducks guts when it comes to warm feet.
> 
> 
> 
> They are indeed the biz. My friend lived in Alaska for many years. They are the only things the locals wear in winter. They crap all over Sorels and that's saying something. I think they are rated to -60 oC. :shock:
Click to expand...

I'm gonna buy some yak fishing gear in Canada next year.


----------



## eagle4031

waders --- i would worry about falling in with them on


----------



## goanywhere

eagle4031 said:


> waders --- i would worry about falling in with them on


Watch that video link Eagle. I think it has convinced me to try wearing my waders next time out. With a wading belt I reckon they will be fine, and keep me nice and dry even in a capsize. I reckon the light weight ones would be the best though as shown because they would be more flexible than the Wilson's.

I reckon the better way to wear the waders when kayaking is with a waterproof jacket on the outside, and the wading belt around the waist over the jacket but under the PFD. Water will take much longer to get into the waders under the jacket then.


----------



## eagle4031

goanywhere said:


> eagle4031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> waders --- i would worry about falling in with them on
> 
> 
> 
> Watch that video link Eagle. I think it has convinced me to try wearing my waders next time out. With a wading belt I reckon they will be fine, and keep me nice and dry even in a capsize. I reckon the light weight ones would be the best though as shown because they would be more flexible than the Wilson's.
> 
> I reckon the better way to wear the waders when kayaking is with a waterproof jacket on the outside, and the wading belt around the waist over the jacket but under the PFD. Water will take much longer to get into the waders under the jacket then.
Click to expand...

thnaks for that
by the way ---a murray paddle -- sa border to mouth?


----------



## goanywhere

eagle4031 said:


> goanywhere said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eagle4031 said:
> 
> 
> 
> waders --- i would worry about falling in with them on
> 
> 
> 
> Watch that video link Eagle. I think it has convinced me to try wearing my waders next time out. With a wading belt I reckon they will be fine, and keep me nice and dry even in a capsize. I reckon the light weight ones would be the best though as shown because they would be more flexible than the Wilson's.
> 
> I reckon the better way to wear the waders when kayaking is with a waterproof jacket on the outside, and the wading belt around the waist over the jacket but under the PFD. Water will take much longer to get into the waders under the jacket then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> thnaks for that
> by the way ---a murray paddle -- sa border to mouth?
Click to expand...

When are you thinking of doing that? Might be an interesting trip. PM me, could be interested.


----------



## goanywhere

I have read some reviews of the Kokatat paddle pants and they get a bad rap because the sizes seem to be all out. Is there anywhere in Adelaide you can try them on? Also the breathable waders, anyone local stock them?


----------



## Squidley

Hey if I run into you and we're the same size you can try mine on. I had to wait about a month for them to come in (having a zipper delayed them further) and they were really expensive by my standards but the first two trips I took them (in July) I had two waves break right on me at head height and my pants and socks were completely dry.


----------



## GlenelgKiller

It isnt every day that you get an offer to get into Squidley's pants


----------



## Squidley

just PM me your dimensions and we can make this happen


----------



## goanywhere

Now that's an offer that's hard to refuse. I'll break out the tape measure and PM you my stats. Be prepared to be impressed!


----------



## cheaterparts

Tonystott said:


> 10 out of 10 for waders in kayaks! Thoroughly recommend the Caddis breathables. In the summer, I am confident enough to go for a 50 metre swim in them (not in a strong tidal flow though!!!).
> 
> PS. I should add that the location was ideal for the "test" as I was never further than 3 metres from the sandbar, even though the water was about 2 metres deep, so I could always have easily made it back to shore...


good report to see - I have had a set of neoprene chest waders made up but had a fly zip fitted - this will leak if I go in but not realy gushing in and between a waist belt and my PDF I didn't think a lot will go through the top of the waders in a hurry

I must say even on cold wet windy days on the yak its nice to be warm -


----------



## goanywhere

Well, went ahead and ordered some Redington Crosswater waders. They are lightweight and I think ideal for kayaking. They have neopren booties which are a bit harder wearing than the stockingfoot ones around. I think for $100 plus freight they will be fine for what I want.

They seem to have good reviews. There are probably a few different brands around that all seem good.

http://www.redington.com/fly-fishing-waders/waders/mens/crosswater/


----------

